# Albino Tree Skinks



## jinjajoe (Nov 6, 2011)

This colony of Albino Tree Skinks are the only ones in existance to the best of my knowledge...... I am lucky enough to be working with a silent partner & attempt to breed & expand the colony into sufficient numbers to be released into the pet trade in the fullness of time. The founder animals were a pair of Normals that produced an Albino by chance in captivity..... this pair (obviously Heterozygous for Albino) have continually bred to leave 4 albinos & a group of Poss Hets.... 

Over the next few years I hope to weed out & prove the possible heterozygous animals & hopefully get the Albinos to breed both with Heterozygous & Normal animals & ultimately Albino x Albino provided that the gene is robust enough to allow.......

For those going to the Scales & Tails show next week I will be displaying a few of these awesome critters....... ENJOY !!!!!!!


----------



## Ricko (Nov 6, 2011)

no wander you sold a few pairs of animals to concentrate on other projects


----------



## jinjajoe (Nov 6, 2011)

Ricko said:


> no wander you sold a few pairs of animals to concentrate on other projects



Nearly my entire Python collection (holds back tears lol).......


----------



## Wally (Nov 6, 2011)

Certainly shaking up the skink world there Joe. Best of luck.


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 6, 2011)

Thats pretty awesome... I think it will be worth all the effort put in


----------



## deebo (Nov 6, 2011)

nice one joe....

Do the albinos seem healthy? do they act and behave like normal etc? Like you say hopefully they are robust enough to breed together in the future.

Should be a fun project to work with in the years ahead.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## jinjajoe (Nov 6, 2011)

David Evans said:


> nice one joe....
> 
> Do the albinos seem healthy? do they act and behave like normal etc? Like you say hopefully they are robust enough to breed together in the future.
> 
> ...



Thanks Dave........

They seem robust...... It will be a long process if they won't breed... working exclusively with Hets & Poss Hets etc.... but I reckon the founder Het male will mate with the albino girls at least..... Albino males just like the Blueys may lack the vigour... but hey I am guessing at this point... There is enough animals now to get this rolling I believe.


----------



## woody101 (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow never thought these were out there just wondering if you get a future line out of them what would they cost ?


----------



## jinjajoe (Nov 6, 2011)

woody101 said:


> Wow never thought these were out there just wondering if you get a future line out of them what would they cost ?



Not sure mate...... there is some water to go under the bridge before there is enough to disperse & they are housed at 2 separate places to discourage the thugs..... I'd just like to share as I go along..... too many of these kind of projects are under wraps.... the photos are FREE if that helps lol


----------



## D3pro (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome project Joe.... Best of luck with the breeding plans!


----------



## Gibblore (Nov 6, 2011)

Always something up your sleve good work mate


----------



## Helikaon (Nov 6, 2011)

Very sweet, lets hope the they have a healthy labido! Ill be waiting for updates.


----------



## jamesjr (Nov 7, 2011)

All the best mate......... awesome spices of skink to keep......... Albino would make it that much better!!!!!


----------



## ingie (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks good Joe!


----------



## dihsmaj (Nov 7, 2011)

I remember seeing a thread about an albino ages ago while searching 'Tree Skink' on this forum... but these pics are better quality and the albinos look better than I thought!


----------



## thals (Nov 7, 2011)

They're awesome Joe, all the best in expanding the colony! Wish I could afford to come up for the scales n tails gig


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 7, 2011)

They look fantastic, Ive seen pics before of these guys when they were owned by someone else, but these pics are great!


----------



## miss2 (Nov 7, 2011)

good on ya joe! the thing you have managed never cease to amaze me


----------



## Tiliqua (Nov 7, 2011)

So the original guy that bred them a few years back has no more?


----------



## ianinoz (Nov 7, 2011)

Sorry - but I much prefer my lizards with their natural colours and scale patterns .

I see no value in selectively breeding animals to produce an artifical version with a colouration that would have no survival value in a natural setting, just because the genetics can artifically selected for by the animals ancestors owners for some egotistical or curiousity / freakshow value and I object very strongly to doing this because they will be unique / very rare and can attact a high market price. 

This has been done with pigeons, chickens, cats, and dogs for many decades and look at the *abominations and freaks *with inbred genetic and health and physical defects that kind of human interference has produced. I'd hate to see this done to wonderful animals like lizards or snakes. (No matter how stunningly beautiful some of these unnaturally selected / bred reptiles can be - yes I've pictures or some stunning beautiful snakes who were artifically selected.)

That's my opinion for what it's worth and you can take or leave it. And I'll not add more or discuss it further, nor am I interested in entering a debate about this.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 7, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> Sorry - but I much prefer my lizards with their natural colours and scale patterns .
> 
> I see no value in selectively breeding animals to produce an artifical version with a colouration that would have no survival value in a natural setting, just because the genetics can artifically selected for by the animals ancestors owners for some egotistical or curiousity / freakshow value and I object very strongly to doing this because they will be unique / very rare and can attact a high market price.
> 
> ...



then why say anything. 

Joe- they look great.


----------



## Specks (Nov 7, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> Sorry - but I much prefer my lizards with their natural colours and scale patterns .
> 
> I see no value in selectively breeding animals to produce an artifical version with a colouration that would have no survival value in a natural setting, just because the genetics can artifically selected for by the animals ancestors owners for some egotistical or curiousity / freakshow value and I object very strongly to doing this because they will be unique / very rare and can attact a high market price.
> 
> ...



Get over yourself honestly


----------



## jinjajoe (Nov 7, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> Sorry - but I much prefer my lizards with their natural colours and scale patterns .
> 
> I see no value in selectively breeding animals to produce an artifical version with a colouration that would have no survival value in a natural setting, just because the genetics can artifically selected for by the animals ancestors owners for some egotistical or curiousity / freakshow value and I object very strongly to doing this because they will be unique / very rare and can attact a high market price.
> 
> ...



As soon as we put any reptile in a box & keep them artificially in the 'Melamine Ranges' then we give up the right to such opinion........ <quote,,,,,jinjajoe & SnakeWhisperer 2010> 

& to boot you will stop selectively breeding for any trait whatsoever & give away all of your offspring then this year ??


----------



## solar 17 (Nov 7, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> Sorry - but I much prefer my lizards with their natural colours and scale patterns .
> 
> I see no value in selectively breeding animals to produce an artifical version with a colouration that would have no survival value in a natural setting, just because the genetics can artifically selected for by the animals ancestors owners for some egotistical or curiousity / freakshow value and I object very strongly to doing this because they will be unique / very rare and can attact a high market price.
> 
> ...


lf you can't be pleasant why bother.
........solar 17 (Baden)


----------



## Specks (Nov 7, 2011)

solar 17 said:


> lf you can't be pleasant why bother.
> ........solar 17 (Baden)



He is a justified reptile keeper you know
With reptiles he keeps he should know


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Nov 7, 2011)

Bangin Jinj... CoMpLeTeLy BaNgIn!!!!!! cant wait to see em Sat


----------



## SamNabz (Nov 7, 2011)

Great work Joe! This will be a very interesting project to follow so be sure to keep us updated!

Best of luck to you mate, well done.



ianinoz said:


> Sorry - but I much prefer my lizards with their natural colours and scale patterns .
> 
> I see no value in selectively breeding animals to produce an artifical version with a colouration that would have no survival value in a natural setting, just because the genetics can artifically selected for by the animals ancestors owners for some egotistical or curiousity / freakshow value and I object very strongly to doing this because they will be unique / very rare and can attact a high market price.
> 
> ...



I cringe every time you post. With your views and useless comments, I have absolutely *no* idea why you are registered on this forum...


----------



## Wally (Nov 7, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> Sorry - but I much prefer my lizards with their natural colours and scale patterns .



Since when is albinism not a naturally occurring trait?

Not that I'd encourage further participation from yourself in this thread though.


----------



## Pinoy (Nov 7, 2011)

Very interesting indeed! I didn't even know these skins existed let alone albino ones! Lol.

It looks like there's a variation in colour between the albinos. Is that correct? Or is it the flash from the camera or lighting that alters the colour?


----------



## zulu (Nov 7, 2011)

Wally76 said:


> Since when is albinism not a naturally occurring trait?


Exactly,they are wild occurring but hard to comeby thats why i like them. When you have an albino or breed them you can be pretty sure no poxy government sponsored take from the wild scheme is going to compete with you,just legitimate breeders.


----------



## Kimberlyann (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow never really been into skinks but they are amazing, good luck with everything  i'd love to see the price tag on one of these


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Nov 7, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> As soon as we put any reptile in a box & keep them artificially in the 'Melamine Ranges' then we give up the right to such opinion........ <quote,,,,,jinjajoe & SnakeWhisperer 2010>
> 
> & to boot you will stop selectively breeding for any trait whatsoever & give away all of your offspring then this year ??



Haha Joe ya show pony! Looking bloody awesome mate, can't wait to see 'em in the flesh! LMAO... Melamine Ranges! That is a classic.

Lol, inaninoz, mate, the problem with opinions is, like excuses, they're a lot like a-holes. Everyone's got one and they all stink. It's always best to keep one's stinking a-hole opinion to one's self! Tip from the pros buddy, all natural and on the house!


----------



## Smithers (Nov 7, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> Sorry - but I much prefer my lizards with their natural colours and scale patterns .
> 
> I see no value in selectively breeding animals to produce an artifical version with a colouration that would have no survival value in a natural setting, just because the genetics can artifically selected for by the animals ancestors owners for some egotistical or curiousity / freakshow value and I object very strongly to doing this because they will be unique / very rare and can attact a high market price.
> 
> ...




Seriously Ian, live by your own rules, yesterday your asked someone not to bring your thread down, and today you do the that very same thing on someone's project they will be working on for yrs to come. I may be out of line here but you really don't belong here stirring the pot like you do. If you don't like what 99.9% of us do move on to another site.

Good luck with your exciting project Joe.


----------



## Specks (Nov 7, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Seriously Ian, live by your own rules, yesterday your asked someone not to bring your thread down, and today you do the that very same thing on someone's project they will be working on for yrs to come. I may be out of line here but you really don't belong here stirring the pot like you do. If you don't like what 99.9% of us do move on to another site.
> 
> Good luck with your exciting project Joe.



well said smithers
EVERY< thread you enter ian, you bad word them, they are wrong, you are right and noone else really matters.
You have your right to an opinion but it aint always right, people are leaps and bounds ahead of you so dont try talk them down with your experience of keeping reptiles.
How many do you own ?

But joe honestly they are wicked looking animals
Cant wait to see them in the flesh at the expo, should be good


----------



## r3ptilian (Nov 7, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> Sorry - but I much prefer my lizards with their natural colours and scale patterns .
> 
> I see no value in selectively breeding animals to produce an artifical version with a colouration that would have no survival value in a natural setting, just because the genetics can artifically selected for by the animals ancestors owners for some egotistical or curiousity / freakshow value and I object very strongly to doing this because they will be unique / very rare and can attact a high market price.
> 
> ...


Thanks for bringing that to our attention "O Wise One", I will be sure to tell all of my friends that own albino reptiles to shuffle off to the nearest vets and have their animals euthanised post haste as they are not natural. I think we should all take a leaf from Ianinoz's book and only keep reptiles on our lounge, not in an enclosure where they are more natural
Joe I think they are spectacular and I wish you success in your program. I look forward to seeing these guys in the trade in the future.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 7, 2011)

nice one joe. it would certainly be a fun challenge to be the first to work and prove out a new project. certianly beats popping out the same old stuff every year.

good luck with it! shame to have parted with your snakes, but worth the effort i think.


ps- i also love you new "melanine ranges" locality, very fitting :lol:


----------



## Specks (Nov 7, 2011)

r3ptilian said:


> Thanks for bringing that to our attention "O Wise One", I will be sure to tell all of my friends that own albino reptiles to shuffle off to the nearest vets and have their animals euthanised post haste as they are not natural. I think we should all take a leaf from Ianinoz's book and only keep reptiles on our lounge, not in an enclosure where they are more natural



Enclosures are cruel, they are better to roam around the backyard and in the house


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Nov 7, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> Sorry - but I much prefer my lizards with their natural colours and scale patterns .
> 
> I see no value in selectively breeding animals to produce an artifical version with a colouration that would have no survival value in a natural setting, just because the genetics can artifically selected for by the animals ancestors owners for some egotistical or curiousity / freakshow value and I object very strongly to doing this because they will be unique / very rare and can attact a high market price.
> 
> ...



Keep to your "wild" Lizzie...thanks for your input.

Joe, Looks like you have a nice little project to work with.
Alot of people would be happy to be in your position to work with something new and exciting.
Good luck and Hope they all thrive for you.

Cheers
Shaun.


----------



## Kimberlyann (Nov 7, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> . I'd hate to see this done to wonderful animals like lizards or snakes. (No matter how stunningly beautiful some of these unnaturally selected / bred reptiles can be - yes I've pictures or some stunning beautiful snakes who were artifically selected.)



Just about every single breeder will keep their babies that are born with better colours or patterns to create more beautiful snakes and lizards. Who gives a flying hoot about pigeons and cat breeding for a better looking animal? Everyone does it, i know i'd much rather my russian blue then a tabby cat any day. I know i'd rather my staffy then a wild mutt. And i definantly know as soon as my HET for ALBINO Olive is old enough to breed he will be making as many *abominations and freaks *as he can.


----------



## D3pro (Nov 7, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> Sorry - but I much prefer my lizards with their natural colours and scale patterns .
> 
> I see no value in selectively breeding animals to produce an artifical version with a colouration that would have no survival value in a natural setting, just because the genetics can artifically selected for by the animals ancestors owners for some egotistical or curiousity / freakshow value and I object very strongly to doing this because they will be unique / very rare and can attact a high market price.
> 
> ...


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 7, 2011)

Ehhhh... does he even know how white people were created... Well if you don't know... It was by a Genetic mutation That caused reduced pigmentation In human skin... called... _*Leucism*..._ "Leucism is a condition characterized by reduced pigmentation in animals and humans".. A less severe version of albinism.... Just sayin... Human interference does not create Albinisim... It happens on its own in the wild...


----------



## ianinoz (Nov 7, 2011)

No need to get personal lads. I'm entitled to my opinion, and to express it, and your personal attacks are not waranted, nor is flooding the board with such.


----------



## Smithers (Nov 7, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> No need to get personal lads. I'm entitled to my opinion, and to express it, and your personal attacks are not waranted, nor is flooding the board with such.



Go away, that's my opinion,


----------



## Hfuehgeunbels (Nov 7, 2011)

This is a stupid argument, lets leave it here and focus on congratulating Joe on his incredible work, good luck mate


----------



## Specks (Nov 7, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Go away, that's my opinion,


You spoke for all smithers
And if ours arent warranted then why are your opinions, why are they ?


----------



## ryanm (Nov 7, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> No need to get personal lads. I'm entitled to my opinion, and to express it, and your personal attacks are not waranted, nor is flooding the board with such.



You got personal when you bad mouthed the topic of the thread. It was someone working on a long term project, who has invested a lot of time and money in it and was good enough to be giving us a sneak peek long before the results will be available to the public. But you had to go and get the thread off topic by bringing in a discussion on other breeding projects of animals not even from the reptile kingdom.

At first I enjoyed your posts about "Lizzy", but now you keep sticking your nose into topics you know close enough to nothing about with generally backwards views on them, and you wonder why you get a bad reaction? I'm starting to think you are just an elaborate troll that has us all fooled. I would actually prefer that to be true than some of the things you come up with to be your actual views.


----------



## jinjajoe (Nov 7, 2011)

In regard to a couple of PMs I'd Just like to ad these animals have been around for a little while (some of you are aware of them) I just aim to move the project along...... but at the same time I make no claim or take no praise in regard to the stage they are at.... I just like to share projects & enjoy opinion.... & will continue to do so.


----------



## Australis (Nov 7, 2011)

I love the whole genus... awesome skinks. Definitely something i would be interested in keeping when they are available.



GeckoRider said:


> Ehhhh... does he even know how white people were created... Well if you don't know... It was by a Genetic mutation That caused reduced pigmentation In human skin... called... _*Leucism*..._


_

Think i will stick with the Vitamin D hypothesis _


----------



## r3ptilian (Nov 7, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> No need to get personal lads. I'm entitled to my opinion, and to express it, and your personal attacks are not waranted, nor is flooding the board with such.


Jinjajoe never once asked for anyones opinion on this project, he was just giving us all a heads-up on how things are going. If you dont like having our opinions of your posts put on the threads then maybe you should send a PM to the OP, or just not comment at all.


----------



## book (Nov 7, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> For those going to the Scales & Tails show next week I will be displaying a few of these awesome critters....... ENJOY !!!!!!!



Truly awesome! I have a pair of normal tree skinks which I love but I am now really looking forward to seeing some of those on display at Scales & Tails!


----------



## solar 17 (Nov 7, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> In regard to a couple of PMs I'd Just like to ad these animals have been around for a little while (some of you are aware of them) I just aim to move the project along...... but at the same time I make no claim or take no praise in regard to the stage they are at.... I just like to share projects & enjoy opinion.... & will continue to do so.
> _*gr8 website name LOL*_


----------



## Em1986 (Nov 7, 2011)

All i have to say is WOW! 
I haven't read all the comments etc, just the first page but the photos were good enough for me to comment before reading!
They look amazing and i hope the project is successful for you 

Oh gosh, i don't know if i am glad i didn't read it all first or not now :/

All i have to say is that i am honestly happy to be able to see all kinds of new developments in genetics (meaning new 'morphs' etc coming through in species that generally may not have shown it in the past in captivity) within this hobby. Still being new to all of this seeing new things excites me and makes me realise why i chose to get into this hobby.
Albinos are a natural occurance and i don't see why someone with the knowledge and means to breed them in a species that albinism is rarely seen in in captivity (probably more rarely in nature) shouldn't be given a massive ammount of respect for wanting to do so.

If 2 albino humans wanted to breed together would that be seen as wrong?


----------



## Troy K. (Nov 7, 2011)

I'd like to say thank you to Joe for being open enough to display these animals along with some of his other great projects for all of us to see in the flesh at this years Scales & Tails Festival. Thanks buddy and I'm looking forward to catching up with you on Saturday.


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 7, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> Sorry - but I much prefer my lizards with their natural colours and scale patterns .
> 
> I see no value in selectively breeding animals to produce an artifical version with a colouration that would have no survival value in a natural setting, just because the genetics can artifically selected for by the animals ancestors owners for some egotistical or curiousity / freakshow value and I object very strongly to doing this because they will be unique / very rare and can attact a high market price.
> 
> ...


Theres no cruelty involved though :? Its just a mutation that formed naturally and someone saw the opportunity to breed them.
Also, albinism is one of the most natural morphs. As in, you can find wild albino snakes, but not Jags / RPM's. Thats selective breeding, albinism isnt really. Its ironic Ian, your post is exactly what you get annoyed at when people reply to your threads. You're trolling.

Anyway, I hope that made sense, Im so tired I can barely type.
Moving on from the negative comment, Im really looking forward to seeing these guys, plus some of your cool blueys Joe


----------



## Ricko (Nov 7, 2011)

Good on you joe for sharing this stuff too many projects in my opinion are hidden. I will always open threads from certain people and you are definitely one of those.


----------



## jinjajoe (Nov 7, 2011)

Ricko said:


> Good on you joe for sharing this stuff too many projects in my opinion are hidden. I will always open threads from certain people and you are definitely one of those.



I agree mate...... wouldn't it be great to see albino scrub photos ??? or the Womas ?? we know who has them...... sharing just a little wouldn't hurt hey ??


----------



## Kimberlyann (Nov 7, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> albino scrub photos ??? or the Womas ?? we know who has them.....



PEOPLE ACTUALLY HAVE THEM!!!!!
OH EM GEE please share 

Pretty please with a cherry on top


----------



## D3pro (Nov 7, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> I agree mate...... wouldn't it be great to see albino scrub photos ??? or the Womas ?? we know who has them...... sharing just a little wouldn't hurt hey ??



Hold up let me just get my super secret stuff... hahaha


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 7, 2011)

> Hold up let me just get my super secret stuff... hahaha


You mean like your leucistic purple spotted GTP?


----------



## D3pro (Nov 7, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> You mean like your leucistic purple spotted GTP?



Um... sure... want to buy hets? lol


----------



## snakeynewbie (Nov 7, 2011)

I actually know someone who found something much like that in a GTP egg, it was almost pure white and came from a clutch of red neos I think. He shod me a photo of it the other day, sadly it didn't survive, would have been awesome if it had.


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah i dont get why projects are hidden lol.. do they think a Photo will make peoples Snakes have albino babies


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 8, 2011)

GeckoRider said:


> Yeah i dont get why projects are hidden lol.. do they think a Photo will make peoples Snakes have albino babies



Because it wasnt that long ago when a family was home invaded at gun point for a bunch of GTP's


----------



## MathewB (Nov 8, 2011)

Goldmember said:


> Because it wasnt that long ago when a family was home invaded at gun point for a bunch of GTP's



Really? Wow...police do anything about it?

Can't wait to see these guys on Saturday


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 8, 2011)

MathewB said:


> Really? Wow...police do anything about it?
> 
> Can't wait to see these guys on Saturday



Putting those two sentience's together sounds pretty sus... I'm keeping my Eye on you


----------



## Smithers (Nov 8, 2011)

Goldmember said:


> Because it wasnt that long ago when a family was home invaded at gun point for a bunch of GTP's



That's a bit scarey,..They can then claim a payment off the government for victims of crime, quite a large one for that sort of get up.


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for posting these pictures! It's great to have an update on them. I've only heard a little about them since seeing the original animals advertised on the Herp Trader a few years ago, and I wonder about them from time to time, I think they were originally advertised a year or two before my albinoes popped up. What's their generation time? Can you breed them in one year or do they need two? I'd imagine the breeding group would be pretty large by now if none have been released. I'd love to see the variation, I've heard it is pretty extreme (which I found surprising and very cool!) but other than these and the original ones in the ad, I haven't seen anything. I look forward to seeing them released one day 

Interesting to hear the albino Blue-tongued Lizards don't breed as well. I hadn't heard that before (or maybe I just forgot). Have these skinks shown any signs of anything unusual other than lacking melanin and (I assume) not being as fond of bright light?



GeckoRider said:


> Yeah i dont get why projects are hidden lol.. do they think a Photo will make peoples Snakes have albino babies



When I was working on my albino project I did it quietly until I was pairing up the original albinoes for breeding because I didn't want to spend years having people hassling me for animals which I didn't have available yet. Tyre kickers can waste enough of your time even when you do have animals to sell  I can fully understand people wanting to keep them quiet until then. It's nice of him to share the pictures and a bit of information with us  (Or maybe he is giving us a tease, getting ready to sell some?  )


----------



## jinjajoe (Nov 29, 2012)

A new face !! A slow project but I expect to see a few more like this lil fella this year !!


----------



## Ricko (Nov 29, 2012)

jinjajoe said:


> A new face !! A slow project but I expect to see a few more like this lil fella this year !!



After watching the snakebytes thing from scales and tails expo i was excited to see they highlighted quite a few of your animals Joe and you are doing a fantastic job keep us updated.


----------



## noved (Nov 29, 2012)

nicely done jinjajoe and not just these stunning tree skinks that's a blanket remark for all of the projects you have going ...i can see you gaining a lot of my money over the next few seasons..


----------



## jinjajoe (Jan 11, 2013)

an updated snap of some of this years babies.....


----------



## Shotta (Jan 11, 2013)

wow those tree skingks are stunning i want 
thansk for sharing


----------



## bk201 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey Joe, at what age do you get the tree skinks breeding at? just curious as i picked up 4 normal babies a few weeks ago.


----------



## solar 17 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey Joe. l just love the name of your website great thinking there....


----------

